# first black and white



## outdoorsms (Oct 5, 2009)

not really sure what im doing but here is one







www.outdoorsms.smugmug.com

how does this look


----------



## Randall Ellis (Oct 6, 2009)

The composition is good (I'd give just a fuzz more space behind the butterfly to give it a bit more impact, but that's just me), and the contrast is not too bad really. A good first effort I'd say. The darkest areas (the bottom of the wings) are very low in value (good!) and the white parts of the wings are quite high (also good!). Which method did you use to convert this to black and white?

- Randy


----------



## Lamasu (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice picture. I like it very much. If I were to edit this photo, I would crop out the right portion of it as it is taking away from your main subject. Although the butterfly is nice and sharp, the background has a strong presence and is a bit distracting. I would crop it vertically and do away with the excess to the right.

Paul


----------



## yogibear (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice contrast for a first attempt.  Nice composition too.  I agree moving it a tad to the right might give it perfect composition but honestly, for a first attempt there isnt much to pick at here.

Great work!


----------



## outdoorsms (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks guys i just wanted to try something a little different and i new i could get the truth on this forum haha as far as the software i was using it is the digital photo professional that came with my canon rebel xti


----------

